# Does anyone need a few extra DVC points?



## glypnirsgirl (Feb 18, 2011)

Hi - I have 18 SSR points that will expire December, 2011. I know we will not be going to WDW between now and then. I hate to see these points go to waste --- I would much prefer to have someone use them.

I am happy to transfer these to any DVC owner that needs them to complete a reservation or to any non-owner that would like to spend a single night at a DVC resort. 

Just send me a PM and I will "talk" to you about it.

elaine


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Feb 22, 2011)

Hi - Points have gone to a good home!

elaine


----------



## sfwilshire (Feb 24, 2011)

And are very much appreciated!  :whoopie: :whoopie: 

My boys are going to be SO excited!

Many thanks for your kindness!

Sheila


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Feb 24, 2011)

Sheila - You are very welcome. I hope your family has a great time!

elaine


----------



## littlestar (Feb 25, 2011)

Have fun, Sheila.


----------

